# Datenbank-Updaten



## Oli_FFM (22. Apr 2015)

Guten Tag an alle 

Bin anfänger in der Datenbankprogrammierung und wollte hier um Hilfe ???:L bitten.
Habe schon einige Forum´s durchsucht aber nie wirklich eine antwort gefunden 

Mein Problem ist: Meine Java-Oberfläche ist schon vorhanden. Dort habe ich 2 Comboboxen drinne die in Abhängigkeit zu einander stehen in der ersten Wähle ich eine Kategorie aus und in der zweiten dann einen Artikel.
Die Comboboxen werden von der Datenbank gefüllt (Name des Artikel) wenn nun der Artikel ausgewählt wurde und auf eintragen gedrückt wird soll die Bestandsspalte der Datenbank auf eins gesetzt werden.
Sollte der gleiche Artikel nochmal eingetragen werden soll dieser dann um 1 erhöt werden. 
Erst wenn der Artikel durch austragen wieder auf 0 gesetzt ist, soll er mit nicht mehr angezeigt werden.
Dies realisiere ich mit  
"SELECT * FROM Zutaten WHERE Bestand >'0'"

Nun zu meiner frage wie kann ich die Combobox mit in meine Abfrage stellen das der bestand hochgezählt wird wenn in der Combobox eine auswahl steht.

Hier noch mein bisheriger Versuch: 


```
public void schreibeInDatenbank() {
		 zutaten = null;
		 

		query = "UPDATE Zutaten SET Bestand = Bestand+1" + "(WHERE Zutaten.Name='" + jcomboasw.getSelectedItem()+"')";
		

		
		 MySQL.sqlExecuteUpdate(connection, query);
		
		 model.addZutaten(zutaten);
	}
```

Danke im Vorraus schonmal für die Hilfe


----------

